# Bulgarian: Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka



## traitdunion

Can somebody tell me what this means?
The person who said it knew I had no clue about her language and she wouldn't tell me what it means. Is it Bulgarian?
I really appreciate your help! 

Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka,mili moi!

Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## dudasd

Bulgarian, as much as I can recognize. "I am sending you an 'air kiss' (kiss through the air, like from a distance), my dear/darling."


----------



## traitdunion

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## dudasd

But please let's wait a native speaker to confirm... I am just a learner, you know.


----------



## myghetto

dudasd said:


> But please let's wait a native speaker to confirm... I am just a learner, you know.



You're right 'dudasd'! I am sending you a blow/throw kiss, my darling.


----------



## Grefsen

traitdunion said:


> Can somebody tell me what this means?
> The person who said it knew I had no clue about her language and she wouldn't tell me what it means. Is it Bulgarian?
> I really appreciate your help!
> 
> Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka,mili moi!



How would you write this if the person you were sending/blowing/throwing the kiss to is a woman?


----------



## myghetto

Grefsen said:


> How would you write this if the person you were sending/blowing/throwing the kiss to is a woman?



It goes like this

Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka,mili moi! (you use this sentence for a male), for a woman we say Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka, milA moYA.

Hope it helped!


----------



## Grefsen

myghetto said:


> It goes like this
> 
> Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka,mili moi! (you use this sentence for a male), for a woman we say Prashtam ti vazdushna tzeluvka, milA moYA.
> 
> Hope it helped!


*
*You have been a huge help today.  *

**Mnogo blagodaria! 
*


----------



## myghetto

Grefsen said:


> *
> *You have been a huge help today.  *
> 
> **Mnogo blagodaria!
> *



Пак Заповядай! (Pak Zapovyadai) - You're Welcome !


----------

